# Inspiration



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

At times I look at nature pictures and get inspiration/ideas for an aquascape.

This one is very much perfect - very easy to "see" the aquascape in it. White sand, dwarf sags or even hairgrass, some small rocks, and pink or red plants for the accents.

A minimalistic tank of course... I bet it will do great at the ADA contest 

What would your choice of plants be?










The original picture can be found here: http://www3.photosig.com/go/photos/view?id=1169732

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

VERY nice Niko!


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Cyperus Helfari is the closest i can think of. Maybe Blyxa species?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I was thinking Cyperus myself, and maybe Indica to work as the yellow flours?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I think the yellow flowers contrast so well because they are so smooth and the grass is so sharp. I dont think it will come out to have the same effect but i can see Indica and cyperus being an extremely attractive tank. I've always wanted to do minimalistic scapes with Rotala sp green and Rotala Macranda green but i cannot control myself. I would like to see your setup when you set it up please.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks NICE!

but white sand......to replace PURE white snow? hahaha J/K! Good luck. To me helferi might be a bit too bunchy, but I have no other idea what other plant to choose from. Good LUCK with the aquascaping!

sam


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Another one, seems like it would work for a nano tank too:









Original at: http://www3.photosig.com/go/photos/view?id=1253843

--Nikolay


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

I would really like to suggest C.retrospiralis because both has a shiny line down the spine of the leaf, but it does not stay as sharp as those in the pics.

I think my choice will be Cyperus Helferi for the sharp plants and rotala macandra for the flowers, not yellow but it roundish leaves and bright red to make it look like a flower and it contrast well too.

my 2 cents.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Original at:
http://www3.photosig.com/go/photos/view?id=1257684

--Nikolay


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Definately keep these going Always enjoy looking at them!


----------

